# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  ما هي شروط أخذ توكيل من شركة(سؤال من اجل العلم)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## x10

انا  شاب صغير السن  وأبحث عن طريق النجاح وكما انك تحتاج الوقت فان الفرصة تحتاجك
المهم 
بالبحث في الانترنت عن فرص وجدت بعض الاعلانات تطلب وكلاء لمصنع او شركة سياحية وغيرها
ولقد فكرت في فكرة أن آخذ توكيل من شركة معينة في مجال محدد أجده ولكن لا اعرف وأريد ان أعرف من أصحاب الخبرة
1- ماهي في الغالب متطالبات الشركات الكبيرة كي تعطيني توكيل لها ؟ وهل هناك أنواع للتوكيلات ؟؟
2- ماذا يطلب الوكيل من ضمانات من العميل علي فرض اني لا أملك ضمان مادي لها ؟؟
3- هل يوفر لي الوكيل أو الشركة المكان المناسب أم انا لابد لي من توفيره ؟؟
واذا كان هناك نقاط غائبة عني من أصحاب الباع الطويل في السوق فيا حبذا الاشارة اليها

----------


## x10

ألا من مجيب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## egypt forex

أخي العزيز 
توجد شركة أعمل معها كوكيل لخدماتها ببورصة العملات وهية تدفع عمولة جيدة على اجمالي المبيعات
يمكنك التسجيل معهم مجانا بدون أي رسوم ولكن لابد ايضا من العمل والاجتهاد من جانبك
وهذا هوا رابط التسجيل http://www.***************/16.htm
والله الموفق

----------


## محمد الحاج علي

> انا شاب صغير السن وأبحث عن طريق النجاح وكما انك تحتاج الوقت فان الفرصة تحتاجك
> المهم 
> بالبحث في الانترنت عن فرص وجدت بعض الاعلانات تطلب وكلاء لمصنع او شركة سياحية وغيرها
> ولقد فكرت في فكرة أن آخذ توكيل من شركة معينة في مجال محدد أجده ولكن لا اعرف وأريد ان أعرف من أصحاب الخبرة
> 1- ماهي في الغالب متطالبات الشركات الكبيرة كي تعطيني توكيل لها ؟ وهل هناك أنواع للتوكيلات ؟؟
> 2- ماذا يطلب الوكيل من ضمانات من العميل علي فرض اني لا أملك ضمان مادي لها ؟؟
> 3- هل يوفر لي الوكيل أو الشركة المكان المناسب أم انا لابد لي من توفيره ؟؟
> واذا كان هناك نقاط غائبة عني من أصحاب الباع الطويل في السوق فيا حبذا الاشارة اليها

 هلا بك اخي الكريم ومرحبا بك في المنتدى وحللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا  :Regular Smile:   شوف يالغالي التوكيل موب سهل اذا تكلمنا مثلا عن توكيل السيارات فهذا يحتاج مثلا الى ملايين الدولارات ومعارض كبيرة وورشة صيانة السيارات وهذه كلها تقع على الشخص الذي سياخذ الوكالة اما ما ستشاركه الشركة فهو السعر الخاص الذي سيعطى لك والذي يسمى بالتجارة ( Dealer Price ) وهو السعر الذي عليه يمكن ان تضيف المارجن لكي تبيعه في النهاية الى الزبون العادي. ايضا تقوم الشركات الكبيرة بمشاركة في الاعلانات التجارية بنسبة 50% وذلك سواء في المحطات الاذاعية او التلفاز او الصحف والمجلات او البوسترات على الشوارع وغيرها . اما اذا تكلمنا مثلا على توكيل المطاعم العالمية او بما يسمى (*Franchise ) مثل البرغر كينغ والبيتزا هات والماكدونالدز والكنتاكي والناندوز وباسكن روبنز وغيرها فعليك اما ان تضع مبلغ وقدره مليون دولار او اقل وتعيطها للشركة الام على اساس اعطاءك التوكيل او ان يخصم من اجمالي مبيعاتك بنسبة 5% وهذه طبعا قبل خصم اجور العمال والايجارات والنفقات المختلفة يعني تعطيهم هذا المبلغ سواء انت ربحان او خسران* *واحيانا عليك ان تشتري الديكورات منهم وبالمقابل عليهم ارسال الخبراء والادوات ونوعية الاكل والبهارات ومستلزمات المطعم وسيقوم فريق من الخبراء بزيارتك فجأة لكي يطمئنوا على سلامة الاكل وعلى نوعية المعاملة .*  اما اذا تكلمنا عن توكيل الاجهزة الالكتورنية والحاسب الالي ( الكمبيوتر ) فعليك ان تشتري بكميات ضخمة او ما يسمى بالانجلزي ( container ) اي الحاويات الضخمة من 20 قدم او 40 قدم ويجب ان تقدم لزباءنك على الاقل ضمان لمدة سنة ومن اجل هذا يجب ان يكون لديك عمال مهرة يعرفون تصليح هذه الاجهزة وتركيبها وتقديمها بشكل جيد الى العملاء والزبائن والا يسنتهي بك الامر لا قدر الله الى لجنة الشكاوي في وزراة التجارة او الى المحاكم .  وتقوم عادة الشركات باضافة نسبة 5% الى مجمل البضائع فمثلا لو فرضنا انك اشتريت 100 تلفزيون عندها ستقوم الشركة باضافة خمسة تلفزيونات من عندها وذلك من احل الضمان وقطع الغيار في حالة اختراب الاجهزة وتختلف هذه النسبة من شركة الى اخرى.  اما لو تكلمنا عن التوكيل السياحي فعلى الاقل يجب ان تكون لديك اتصالات مكثفة مع الفنادق والناقلات العملاقة لاربعين شخص ومرشد سياحي واتصالات مباشرة مع شركات الطيران ولا بد ان يكون لديك مكتب في الخارج تتعامل معه وتتعاونان في هذا المجال وكذلك لا تنسى انه يجب اخراج التصاريح والفيز لهذه الافواج وهذا كله يقع عليك.  اخي الكريم الحديث يطول ولو جلست من اليوم الى الباكر فلن انتهي من كثر النقاط التي لدي ولكن نصيحتي لك ان لا تقدم على شيء وانت لست واثقا منه واسال واستفسر من الاشخاص ذوي الخبرات الكبيرة والذين يملكون الباع الطويل في هذه المجالات وهنالك نقطة مهمة جدا انه بدون السيولة تكون الوكالة بدون فائدة فكل الشركات تبحث عن وكلاء يمكنهم دعم المنتجات التي سيشترون منها وسيقومون برفع اسم المنتج في اسواقهم وهكذا.  ولا اريد ان اثبط عزيمتك فانا اعرف شخص كان لا يملك شيئا وذهب الى اليابان ودخل على مدراء شركة سوني وطلب منهم وكالة الشركة لاحد دول الخليج العربي وعندما سالوه ماذا تملك قال املك خبرتي وطموحي والنجاح الذي يختلج صدري فقاموا بالاستهزاء منه وطرده من الشركة ولكنه لم يتعب ولم ييأس فتصور انه نام اسبوعا كاملا داخل اروقة الشركة وهو يحاول ان يتلم مع المدير العام كلما دخل او خرج من الشركة الى ان قام المدير بمنادته وعندها اقنع صاجبنا المدير وقموا باعطاءه الوكالة  :Regular Smile:  وهو الان من انجح وكلاء شركة سوني ليس على مستوى الخليج فحسب بل على مستوى الشرق الاوسط وقد نال العديد من الجوائز القيمة من الشركة في سبيل انجاح منتجات شركة سوني في الخليج فربما تكون انت ايضا مثله وتصبح من كبار المستثمرين ان شاء الله تعالى  :Regular Smile:   اسال الله انني وفقت في الرد عليك واساله ان يوفقك وان يبارك فيك ويرزقك من واسع فضله واحسانه وان يعطيك كل ما تتمناه ان شاء الله تعالى اللهم امين تحياتي ومودتي لك اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو نووره

ماشاء الله عليك يامحمد شكلك تاجر كبير اشوفك فاهم الهرجه كلها ماشاء الله عيني عليك بارده

----------


## محمد الحاج علي

> ماشاء الله عليك يامحمد شكلك تاجر كبير اشوفك فاهم الهرجه كلها ماشاء الله عيني عليك بارده

   والله بعدني اخي الغالي على باب الله وندفش في هذه الحياة  :Regular Smile:  بس حب التعلم خلاني اعرف اشياء وايد والبحث عن كل جديد والحمدلله وكلما ازددت علماً زاد *علمي* *بجهلي*   مشكور يالطيب ورحم الله والديك وبارك فيك واسعدك في الدارين تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جواهررر

إسمحولي أتدخل معكم في الحديث و في نفس الوقت تفيدوني بمعلومات كذلك,, الله يعطيكم العافيا على هذه التفاصيل,,أخي أرجو أن تفيدني بمعلومة أني أريد أن أخذ توكيل يباني لأدخله للإمارات وهو مشروب صحي,,إذا ماذا يتطلب أن أفعله هل أراسل الشركة فقط من غير أن أذهب؟؟ 
وهل يتطلب أن أفتح شركة في الإمارت قبل أن أتقدم لطلب التوكيل؟؟ و كيف تكون الإجرآت في الإمارت و من أين أبتدئ
أنا مثل ما قال الأخ على باب الله و أريد أن أعتمد على نفسي,,فيما كانت عندي شركة تجارية و كنت موكلة زوجي بإدارتها و أنا جالسة في البيت لما إشتغلت الشركة لهف كل ما أملك و أبوكم الله يرجمه,,الله لا يعوض عليه, الأن أريد أن أقف على رجلي من غيرم ا اثق في مخلوق مهما كان
تحياتي جميعا

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> إسمحولي أتدخل معكم في الحديث و في نفس الوقت تفيدوني بمعلومات كذلك,, الله يعطيكم العافيا على هذه التفاصيل,,أخي أرجو أن تفيدني بمعلومة أني أريد أن أخذ توكيل يباني لأدخله للإمارات وهو مشروب صحي,,إذا ماذا يتطلب أن أفعله هل أراسل الشركة فقط من غير أن أذهب؟؟ 
> وهل يتطلب أن أفتح شركة في الإمارت قبل أن أتقدم لطلب التوكيل؟؟ و كيف تكون الإجرآت في الإمارت و من أين أبتدئ
> أنا مثل ما قال الأخ على باب الله و أريد أن أعتمد على نفسي,,فيما كانت عندي شركة تجارية و كنت موكلة زوجي بإدارتها و أنا جالسة في البيت لما إشتغلت الشركة لهف كل ما أملك و أبوكم الله يرجمه,,الله لا يعوض عليه, الأن أريد أن أقف على رجلي من غيرم ا اثق في مخلوق مهما كان
> تحياتي جميعا

 السلام عليكم 
على ما اعتقد يجب اولا ان تراسلي المصنع و تاخذي تفاصيل كاملة عن المنتج و بعدها لابد من زيارة وزارة التجارة والصناعة لمعرفة هل يمكن استيراد هكذا مادة او لا 
و بالتاكيد يجب ان يكون لديك شركة حتى تقدري تستوردي او تتعاملي مع اي شركة اخرى   
هذه التفاصيل كلها تاخذيها من وزارة التجارة و الصناعة  او غرفة التجارة حسب الاماراة اللي مقيمة فيها  
هذا الرابط فيه تفاصيل كاملة عن تنظيم قانون الوكالات التجارية في الامارات  http://www.moft.gov.ae/ar/..%5Cimage...%5Crules/9.pdf 
وهذا الموقع  لوزارة التجارة الخارجية في الامارات يمكنك الاتصال بهم و يردو على جميع الاستفسارات  http://www.moft.gov.ae

----------


## Mohamed_nagy85

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
انا حصلت علي عقد وكالة لشركة سياحةتركيا و انا بمصر 
محتاج اعرف اعمل ايه بعد كده

----------

